
Google acquires Feedburner for 100M$ - jrbedard
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/23/100-million-payday-for-feedburner-this-deal-is-confirmed/
======
andre
Predictions of what's to come:

1) New version in 4-6 month

2) Adsense/Adwords for feeds

3) Integration with Google Analytics

4) Google taking over another portion of your life

